# Breeding Chubby Frogs?



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

I've have thought about it. My male croaks a lot these days. Is there anyway i could possibly breed them? Or what could i do to boost the chance? Please answer


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

drop temps from 24C to 21C and dry them out for a few months., cut down on food... then bring temps and humidity up and feed and put them in a rain chamber. basic asian frog breeding stuff.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

They breed in mucky ditches in the wild, a clay bottomed rain chamber with loads of vines, leaves, floating rubbish usually gets them going after brumation


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Im just doing it at the moment will let you know how it goes, in the warming up and feeding more now, (need to sort out rain chamber missing bits lol).


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats what i've done :smile:
Thanks for replying, i will try and breed them.


----------



## i luv chubby frogs (Dec 31, 2011)

so guys hoow did it go did u breed them and if u did can u tell me how any pics would be great thanks


----------

